# Forcing smtp authentication on localhost too



## freebuser (Jul 28, 2012)

Hi All,

I am using group office and piwigo in my home server which send emails time to time to notifications.

How can I force them to use smtp auth from localhost, currently both sending emails without authentication.

I have already installed sasl2 auth already as per the handbook.

Thanks with regards,
freebuser


----------

